# Mushrooms



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Since I am out in the woods daily.
And have eaten Morels and Shaggy Manes (mushrooms)

I got a book so I could identify some of the mushrooms
I see. And find out what other delights I am stepping on. 

Am taking a class this saturday. 

Julio has discovered that when I bend over to look
at a mushroom it should be tasted. I am not too
concerned with him being poisened since most of
the mushrooms are snacked on by deer and elk.
What deer chow on is not always edible for humans.

It is not like I let him just chow down. I do stop him.
I am more concerned about the slugs and snails that I have seen on the shrooms. Not sure what the Calcium/phoperous
properties of shrooms are.

Besides when I go out this spring and start hunting the
morels. I do not want to share them with the goats. 

Call me selfish.
Anyone else in the group interested in mushrooms?
What kinds? I have found boletes, cauliflower. 
Very interesting hobby. and seems to go hand in hand
with goat walking.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

While the class was alot of stuff I already
had gleaned.
I did learn that the cauliflower shroom was a bears
head mushroom. Also got to see some mushrooms
that I had not seen before. Oster, shrimp, chantrells.

Guess there is no one else in the world of goats 
interested in the world of shrooms :arrow:


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I am an avid morel hunter. Every spring I start getting a huge craving for them...lol
[attachment=1:2a7vq1h6]Morel smaller.jpg[/attachment:2a7vq1h6]
I sometimes pick Chantrell's but they get mushy when cooked so I prefer the firmer morel for eating.
[attachment=0:2a7vq1h6]Morel smaller (12).jpg[/attachment:2a7vq1h6]


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

We get the black morels here mostly.

Next yr. I want to find a king bolete.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rex said:


> I am an avid morel hunter. Every spring I start getting a huge craving for them...lol
> [attachment=1:9i422axf]Morel smaller.jpg[/attachment:9i422axf]
> I sometimes pick Chantrell's but they get mushy when cooked so I prefer the firmer morel for eating.
> [attachment=0:9i422axf]Morel smaller (12).jpg[/attachment:9i422axf]


I have never seen anything like that in the forest. The closest is a sea sponge, but of course, it was not in the forest. I doubt the sponges would get mushy when cooked. Most of the stuff we got from the ocean we would eat raw... not because we wanted to, but because we forgot the matches.

I used to snorkel and scuba. We have even seen sharks in the waters of the Utah west desert, though most of my diving was off the coast of California, Florida, Bermuda and Tahiti.

Are those morels supposed to be in Utah?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

They pretty much grow everywhere in the US. Here's a link to a site that will tell you everything you ever wanted to know about Morels. http://thegreatmorel.com/


----------

